# Cute videos



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know we all love little animals in this section, and I'm always looking at videos of small critters on youtube, so I thought it would be cute to share our favourite videos we find. So share whaetevr you like  just if you have nothing better to do, pop in and watch some of these, they are bound to bring a smile ot your face.

This has been my favourite YT video for a long time...a hammy with a Bonio. I keep meaning to try and recreate this.
YouTube - Wrestling with a Dog Bone


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

here's Charlotte, Taylor and their pups at 3 weeks of age 

YouTube - Charlotte, Taylor and pups


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

isn't that sooo cute!!!!!


----------

